# Eircom or ntl.



## Dropout (23 Oct 2008)

I've been using digiweb for the past  2 years with no problems but with 3 laptops in the house now and a download cap of 10gb its becoming a bit of a joke as we are going over the limit all the time.

Im thinking of switching to either eircom or Ntl but which one is better?

Any ideas?


----------



## David_Dublin (23 Oct 2008)

Dropout said:


> I've been using digiweb for the past  2 years with no problems but with 3 laptops in the house now and a download cap of 10gb its becoming a bit of a joke as we are going over the limit all the time.
> 
> Im thinking of switching to either eircom or Ntl but which one is better?
> 
> Any ideas?


I've just moved from Eircom to NTL. The Eircom never once let me down, but I moved to NTL because I could get quicker broadband for cheaper, their deals for phone, bb and tv are pretty good. I got the 10MB one, Essential I think it is called. You also get the DVR for free, evening and weekend local and national land line calls free for 64 per month, first 2 months free, a couple of free chordless phones.

The move was relatively painless until I got the first NTL bill which was all over the place, wrong charges on everything and has taken about 2 months to resolve. Their customer service is truly awful, you wait for up to half an hour and more for the call to be taken, then you often get cut off when being transferred from one person to another. The service has been fine, I think I am right in saying that there is no contention on the NTL, this is not the case with Eircom (ie busy times = slower speeds).

Hope this helps. Oh yeah, it is possible to keep your old number, I didn't try to do this though so dont know how seamless it is.


----------



## vandriver (23 Oct 2008)

I have 10mb ntl service and they threw in a free wireless router.The download and upload speeds are fast and consistent.Customer service not great though!And they dont send out bills if the amount is the same as the last bill.All in all I'd recommend


----------



## aircobra19 (24 Oct 2008)

I find NTL ok. I have had problems in the past with billing, and there can be contention issues, I certainly have them often. Getting thorugh to support can be a pain, I think the latter has improved lately though.


----------



## Dropout (24 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the response guys, 

Im kind of leaning towards ntl at the moment mainly because of faster speeds and cheaper price than eircom.

Our digiweb contract still has a 2 months to run so it will be around christmas before i change anything.


----------



## bigf (12 Jan 2009)

did you choose? Just curious as I'm currently flipping between ntl and eircom and can't decide.


----------



## Markjbloggs (14 Jan 2009)

bigf said:


> did you choose? Just curious as I'm currently flipping between ntl and eircom and can't decide.



BIGF, just a data point for you - I have NTL tv only. It went faulty last Wednesday and have not had a technician to fix it yet, seven days later.  If you want broadband, avoid these guys like the plague - they have to be the worst compant I have ever had to deal with for anything.

 I have had Eircom broadband for 5 years and had no problems, fwiw.


----------



## hopalong (1 Feb 2010)

you get what you pay for,take the cheap one.


----------



## Romulan (1 Feb 2010)

I have old style wired phones in the house (RJ11 cables) where I need them so this is a factor in the decision.

NTL give you a DECT phone.  What to do with the existing phones......


----------



## bacchus (2 Feb 2010)

Romulan said:


> What to do with the existing phones......



Signed them and sell them on Ebay as collector item


----------

